# Hera alert! Phal gibbosa



## bcostello (Feb 5, 2010)

This is a tiny little phal that I traded Hera a Paph for.
The flower is about 1/2 inch from top to bottom.
It was almost dark when I took this.


----------



## Shiva (Feb 5, 2010)

Good going! Nice!


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 5, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 6, 2010)

yeah, that's is one of the cool small phals!!! Jean


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 6, 2010)

Groovy!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 6, 2010)

I love it!!!!!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Feb 6, 2010)

Way cool!


----------



## Bolero (Feb 6, 2010)

Nice! I have a small seedling that is not doing well with just one leaf. I was going to give up until I saw your photo!


----------



## Hera (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm so excited that it did well for you!!!! Thanks for posting. I am having really good luck with the paphs you sent me. It was a good trade!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 6, 2010)

Love it - well grown too!

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 6, 2010)

A real Q T !


----------



## NYEric (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice, thanx for posting.


----------



## ORG (Feb 7, 2010)

Dear Bcostello,
also when these very nice plants are in culture as Phal. gibbosa, these are described last year as Phal. thalandica and comes from Thailand and not from Vietnam like gibbosa.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 7, 2010)

I'd heard something about gibbosa being changed to thailandica, and another pale version being called gibbosa (?). I have an 'old gibbosa' but I can't keep the flower buds from blasting. At least the plant I have now has stayed alive for a while.... nice flower!


----------

